# Colon cancer



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Get your butts in for a colonoscopy. I waited too late. I may be ok but itâ€™s a tossup right now. Wish I was fishing instead of prepping for another colonoscopy


----------



## TXanalogkd (Oct 25, 2014)

Hang in there, the fish will still be there. I'm praying for a speedy recovery!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Prayers for a good report and recovery Mark!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gwaiteboy (Mar 9, 2018)

You are in my prayers also and you are right about colonoscopies. They can save lives.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Lord bless Mark and His family. We ask for a complete healing for Mark. Amen!!!!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Wanting the best for you Mark.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Prayers for you Mark. See if you can get the stuff that you can mix with sprite or 7up. Its one of them that taste good.


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Prayers for you & your family 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Prayers sent for you and your family. Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Good luck Mark. If I may ask you a question? Were you having any symptoms? Reason I asked is that now you have to wait 5 years between them unless you have had polyps ,etc.. That has always bothered me waiting that long. 


I had polyps once-so had one less than 5 yrs which was clear--then it was 5 or 6 yrs for my next one I had about 2 yrs ago-also clear---but I dunno. I'm 74 now and hate to wait 3 or 4 more yrs for another.. thanks.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Praying for you Mark.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Praying for you Mark .


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Prayers and best wishes for you, Mark.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

****, Mark... follow up colonoscopy, been there!. I've had 16 with many, many, polyps.(No cancerous) Wishing the very best, with prayers, for a positive outcome, to a fellow Sea Hunt owner!!!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Prayers for a speedy recovery.

My mother was diagnosed with Stage 3 last December. She had a large section of her colon removed. Had chemo this Spring/Summer. As easy as one could imagine that process to occur. She was never sick or lost any hair. Has a total all clear now from the doctors. 

I highly recommend Methodist in the Medical Center should you have to have surgery. Then the Methodist hospital at Woodlands 242 and I-45 for the chemo. We live in Huntsville and that was super easy. The Med center docs share the same info with the Woodlands Drs, so no guessing on past/future treatments.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

wwind3 said:


> Good luck Mark. If I may ask you a question? Were you having any symptoms? Reason I asked is that now you have to wait 5 years between them unless you have had polyps ,etc.. That has always bothered me waiting that long.
> 
> I had polyps once-so had one less than 5 yrs which was clear--then it was 5 or 6 yrs for my next one I had about 2 yrs ago-also clear---but I dunno. I'm 74 now and hate to wait 3 or 4 more yrs for another.. thanks.


I had no symptoms, and you sure donâ€™t want to wait until you do or itâ€™s too late. I think if you have a history of polyps, especially is precancerous, they move the interval...to as little as 6 months. Talk to your GI


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

RB II said:


> Prayers for a speedy recovery.
> 
> My mother was diagnosed with Stage 3 last December. She had a large section of her colon removed. Had chemo this Spring/Summer. As easy as one could imagine that process to occur. She was never sick or lost any hair. Has a total all clear now from the doctors.
> 
> I highly recommend Methodist in the Medical Center should you have to have surgery. Then the Methodist hospital at Woodlands 242 and I-45 for the chemo. We live in Huntsville and that was super easy. The Med center docs share the same info with the Woodlands Drs, so no guessing on past/future treatments.


My wife has has successful BC surgery there twice! I agree!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear you are having problems, Mark!
I pray for a quick recovery and all clear.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Prayers sent for you. Keep us posted on how you're doing.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Praying for you Mark. The fish will be waiting for you they cannot see to eat anyway! Have a family member that just had the surgery as well.


----------



## al_carl (Jan 20, 2012)

When my dad (Viking48 on here) was diagnosed he went around telling everyone that they could no longer call him a perfect a-hole. 

Because he and his mother both passed from colo-rectal cancer I was lucky enough (yeah right) to get my first scan at 40. Fingers crossed but nothing there so far.

Thanks for spreading awareness. I'm glad you caught it early!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

On my second colonoscopy in two weeks, this time all removed tissue was benign! So Iâ€™m good. If Iâ€™d waited a few more months, I would be having major surgery, radiation and chemo. So donâ€™t put it off.
Thank you all for your well wishes!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Great news


Good fishing to all!


----------



## choppercop (Aug 27, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Great news Mark!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Mark, I followed this and wanted the best for you. Colon cancer is treatable and preventable, but we must get checked.


Would you tell us how your scopes in past have been? It would help us determine how quickly things can change. Of course doctors should be our source for this.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Glad to hear the good news. Every time I get a colonoscopy, they find polyps. Once they found one that was the type that can turn into cancer. It's time for another but need to wait till medicare kicks in. 11 more months.


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Great news. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Mark, I followed this and wanted the best for you. Colon cancer is treatable and preventable, but we must get checked.
> 
> Would you tell us how your scopes in past have been? It would help us determine how quickly things can change. Of course doctors should be our source for this.


My last one was 9 years ago and I had 3 polyps, precancerous. I waited too long this time had 5 polyps. 3 precancerous!1 malignant with ckear margins, and 1 benign. They say it takes 5 to 10 years to make a malignancy from a polyp. When they went in again! Removed more tissue around the bad one...all came out good. I was darn lucky. A few more months, and it would be major surgery, radiation, and chemo.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thatâ€™s great news Mark.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Mr. Mark
I am just now seeing this post, sorry you have been having trouble but glad to hear it has worked out in your favor, hope to see you on the water this year, we both fish the same areas but have never crossed paths. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

